# Before & After



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, Ill be the first to post some target results... 

these are basically before and after shots *no pun intended* After much practice, I'm able to be more consistent in acheiving smaller groups.

















Images were one month apart, Both 50rds each at 25ft


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Gee after 40+ years with a pistol I still look like before picture. Your doing good. When I got my CCW in Ky they ask us to spread all over target easiler to count for score. I fit right in that day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty good.

I used to shoot a lot in the 1990s, and then I took about 5 years off at the range. I find that I used to shoot better than I can now.

But, I think part of the problem is that I injured my left arm at age 8, and lately that hand has developed a case of the shakes - it comes and goes. Sometimes it is worse than others. But, I had it looked at by a neurologist lately - he ruled out parkinson's disease, and anything like that, but said it might get worse over time.

So, while I shoot well enough to hit the target, I'll never shoot as good as I really want to - It irritated me when I see someone putting all the shots into one little hole


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

That's good shooting. I'm in the same boat... always working on the "aim small" advice from some of the more experienced guys.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a target from about 1.5 weeks ago for me - I was using my SW99 - it is 30 rounds at 7 yards (21 feet). Many of the shots went thru the larger hole, so that isn't too bad. But, I just posted this pic on a couple of other websites, asking if this was at least 1/2-way decent. I'm never completely satisfied at how I shoot. But, given the problems I mentioned in my post above, it is the best I can do (what is sad is I am only in my mid 30's  ).

For once, I didn't have 1 or 2 fliers off to the side. This was one of my better targets, and I felt it was worth saving for a little while, at least


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks Good to me js
Looks like you've been practicing your trigger control & grip
And Michael T when I went for my KY Concealed Carry permit I only got to shoot 5 rounds, All touching in the 10 X ring, BTW I used my HK P7M8 for the class.They didn't let me shoot anymore being I wasn't having trouble & there were others who were.. I wasted 8 hours in that class.. I did learn a few facts about KY State Gun Laws Though.. & Got My Permit the next month
Keep striving for Trigger Control & Front Sight Picture..
*Berettas Rule!!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got some snap caps for my 1911, and it has made a difference - My work has progressed over to my other guns too, even though I don't have any 9mm snap caps at the moment.


----------



## beretta92D (Feb 7, 2006)

i did this about a week an a half ago with plastic ammo.(about 5yds)

(woohoo,got to shoot bin laden) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I got some snap caps for my 1911, and it has made a difference - My work has progressed over to my other guns too, even though I don't have any 9mm snap caps at the moment.


I got some snap caps (9mm) a few weeks ago and practice with them...alot. I can tell a big difference in my trigger pull and feel. I'm curious though, do you have any idea how long a cap will last? How do you tell when they're worn out?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the A Zoom supposedly doesn't wear out. But, I have traditions. I was told that eventally, the pin will make a bigger and bigger dent in the rear, and after a while, it will not be possible for the firing pin to reach out far enough to keep hitting it.

I used one for my 1911 a lot. I kinda guessed when I thought that it might be a good idea to switch to another. The hole didn't seem to be getting any deeper anymore, so I assumed that the firing pin could no longer reach it.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...


Was at the range today - Sighting in my .300 Win mag Browning A- bolt Boss at 600 yards - a couple of kids - sorry - 1/3 my age....
Suggested that I couldn't hit a CO2 cylinder ( the kind you put in a BB gun...) at 100 yards...

They put it up at the 100 yard mark...

I took out my .223 dialed it in to 100 yards and center punched the cylinder...

Their jaws hit the concrete...

"But you used THAT gun, not the one you were shooting!!!"


So? You use the right tool for the job son....




What is it with kids these days? No common sense...


----------

